

Bitcoin giant Coinbase accused of spying on a Dark Net researcher - oskarth
http://www.dailydot.com/politics/coinbase-bitcion-dark-net-researcher/

======
oskarth
More links:

[https://twitter.com/gwern/status/595641266664275968](https://twitter.com/gwern/status/595641266664275968)

[https://www.reddit.com/r/DarkNetMarkets/comments/34mw6c/comp...](https://www.reddit.com/r/DarkNetMarkets/comments/34mw6c/complaintwarning_coinbase_is_watching_donations/)

[https://www.reddit.com/r/DarkNetMarkets/comments/34vohm/psaa...](https://www.reddit.com/r/DarkNetMarkets/comments/34vohm/psaarticle_gwerns_btc_address_flagged_by_coinbase/)

About a month ago gwern and some others got their reddit accounts subpoenaed:

[https://www.reddit.com/r/DarkNetMarkets/comments/30tudk/psa_...](https://www.reddit.com/r/DarkNetMarkets/comments/30tudk/psa_5_reddit_accounts_subpoenaed_by_ice/)

------
maxerickson
I like how the internet immediately knows that a blacklisted address is
related to spying.

(For example, perhaps Coinbase chooses to stop doing business with people that
make transfers to a list of addresses that is provided by some third party...)

